# names ending in with the sound 'a' like sarah or anna....



## millianaire

trying to find as many names boys and girls names that end with the sound 'a' that are not to common
for example 

common names would be:
sarah
anna 
emma 
gemma 

but want uncommon names as much help as possible please with the surname being 'coley'

thanks xx


----------



## Serene123

Rebecca
Hera
Maria
Isabella
Jenna
Mya
Mia
Toyah


----------



## Terrilea

Savannah
Amelia
Mya
Freya
Kyla
Kendra
Lucia
Sienna
Layla
Lola
Bella
India
Georgia
Zara

Oscar
Tyler
Xavier
Noah
Carter
Luca
Joshua (not unusual i know)

Hope this helps? x


----------



## millianaire

helps very much but still not seen one to catch the eye..... :)


----------



## Starmie

Fiona, Kiara, Keira, Louisa, Mia, Sophia.


----------



## fairy_gem

Cora
Norah
Della
Nella
Agatha
Dora
Honor
Liliana
Mariella
Nuala
Nyla
Nina
Roma
Shawna
Shayna
Simona
Zahara
Amiyah
Aniyah
Delilah
Farrah
Leona
Riah
Safiyah
Shania

Boys:

Isaiah
Jonah
Jeremiah
Tobiah

I'll keep looking.

x


----------



## fairy_gem

Girls:

Ophelia
Leonora
Tayah
Alexa
Lydia
Dea (day-ah)
Felicia
Orla
Livia
Daria
Keilah
Neriah
Jemima
Noella


Boys:

Ezrah
Jemiah
Micah
Jedidiah

x


----------



## xxxbexxy_beex

Anastasia 
Natasha 
Savannah 
Albania 
Angelica 
Barbara 
Evangelina 
Twyla 
Kachina
Jemima

I can only think of girls named just now soz x


----------



## CedarWood

Susanna
Alina
Albina
Dorothea
Marianna
Elisabetta
Daria
:flower:


----------



## ls27

Larissa
Freya
Hannah
Lyra
Summer
Leila/Laila/Layla
Alyssa
Brianna
Kara
Savannah
Tia
Allaina
Allana
Briella
Nora
Kayla

hope that helps

xxx


----------



## LunaRose

Myla
Nella
Alicia
Rowena
Cordelia
Tessa
Eliza
Arabella
Delilah
Lula
Georgia
Audrina
Leanna
Adriana
Selina
Noella
Alba
Loretta
Marissa
Ria
Tallulah
Cara

Asa
Elijah
Micah
Darrah
Zachariah
Jonah

Ooooh! Boys names are hard!


----------



## LaraJJ

Lara
Lucinda
Layla
Lila
Rhiana
Cara
Carla
Clara
Olivia
Shayla
Orla
Keeva
Kira
Alexa
Isla

Can't think of any boys that haven't already been mentioned!!


----------



## LaraJJ

Oohh - thought of a boy!!

Zander


----------



## millianaire

great suggestions guys no winner yet though lol


----------



## sarah1989

Andrea
Alannah
Alicia
Alivia
Aryanna
Avah
Aleida
Brenna
Brianna
Cara
Cora
Cynthia
Coletta
Corinna
Carina
Dana
Davina
Danika
Ericka
Enza
Farrah
Fatima
Felicia
Georgina
Georgia
Gemma
Gina
Hortencia
Hannah
Ida
Inga
Iola
Jayda
Julia
Kayla
Kassandra
Laura
Lavinia
Lilliana
Lydia
Maria
Martha
Martina
Matilda
Myla
Nyla
Natalia
Norah
Norma
Niana
Nina
Olivia
Ophelia
Patricia
Paula
Rayna
Raya
Rhea
Rhianna
Royana
Suzanna
Savannah
Serina
Tatianna
Toyanna
Tina
Trisha
Victoria
Vanessa
Zara


----------



## KiansMummy

Jessica
Amelia
Amber
Victoria
Ella
Ava
Lucinda 
Chiara
Natalia
Mia
Keira
Olivia
Elisia
Alexia
Freya
Rosa
Sienna
Lola

Alexander
Asher
Connor
Noah
Chester
Hector
Buster
Edgar
Hunter
Dexter
Oliver
Luca
Elijah
Christopher
Carter
Cooper
Tyler
Joshua
Xander
Fraser 
Taylor


hope they help? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

arianna x


----------



## newmommy23

maya, aqua, freya, delia, dahlia, gia, gina, nora, nina, maurina, lilia, ziba


----------



## massacubano

Terrilea said:


> Savannah
> Amelia
> Mya
> Freya
> Kyla
> Kendra
> Lucia
> Sienna
> Layla
> Lola
> Bella
> India
> Georgia
> Zara
> 
> Oscar
> Tyler
> Xavier
> Noah
> Carter
> Luca
> Joshua (not unusual i know)
> 
> Hope this helps? x

xavier :thumbup:


----------



## rainbowgroove

Gabriella


----------



## firsttimemaman

I love the name Nahla (naw-law)


----------



## rainbowgroove

There's also Nuala (Noo-la)


----------



## Christine1993

Kaiya
Kacia


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Charla, Noa, Siala? (prenounced Charla) x


----------



## smam

Joanna
Ella
Maria
Helena
Leah/Lia
Marina
Rosanna
Jaida
Liana/Leeanna

Not many but these are ones in my family!


----------



## LoolaBear

Nessa
i think its lovely Nessa Sophia Coley :thumbup: something like that is beautiful!
boys cant think of any that havent already been mentioned. xx


----------



## millianaire

LoolaBear said:


> Nessa
> i think its lovely Nessa Sophia Coley :thumbup: something like that is beautiful!
> boys cant think of any that havent already been mentioned. xx


OMG I THINK YOU JUST STOLE MY HEART! but it would be nessa kathleen(bf mum) coley!! but i think got a ring to it plus i love gavin and stacey lool


----------



## LoolaBear

millianaire said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> Nessa
> i think its lovely Nessa Sophia Coley :thumbup: something like that is beautiful!
> boys cant think of any that havent already been mentioned. xx
> 
> 
> OMG I THINK YOU JUST STOLE MY HEART! but it would be nessa kathleen(bf mum) coley!! but i think got a ring to it plus i love gavin and stacey loolClick to expand...

:thumbup: Nessa Kathleen Coley sounds gorgeous! and i had completely forgot it was a character from gavin and stacey lol.
Really beautiful name glad i could help :winkwink::haha: :flower: xx


----------



## millianaire

thankyou xx


----------



## millianaire

huston we have a problem...... my other half dont like the name nessa :( and hasnt seen oine yet he likes so guessing has to keep going rememeber cathleen is the middle name and coley is the last :)


----------



## LoolaBear

what about saying, 'well i like it so it can go on the list' and make a list of names you like, he likes and both like so youve got a selection for the future as you never know he may not like it now but if you do have a girl at some point he may take one look at her and think that its the only name that suits her and fall in love with the name.
OH was like that when we named our little girl Kaydee. He wasnt too keen on it to begin with but when she was born he couldnt think of anything else that suited her. xx


----------



## lemily

What about nella instead?


----------



## fairy_gem

Sorry for any repeats from previous posts or in this list: :flower:

Aida 
Aila 
Amadea 
Amara 
Amelia 
Angelica 
Annamaria 
Antonia 
Aria 
Ariana 
Arista 
Astrea 
Asia 
Ava 
Ayla 
Adela
Aisha
Anisa
Annora
Aurora 
Antonia 
Annalisa 
Alissa 
Ariella 
Breanna 
Bella 
Briella 
Brienna
Baila 
Bianca 
Brenna 
Cassandra 
Cordelia 
Camara 
Calista 
Christina
Clarinda 
Cadenza 
Cala 
Camelia 
Camilla 
Carissa 
Carlotta 
Carolina 
Cleopatra 
Cara
Clara
Daniella 
Dakota 
Dea 
Demetria 
Dora
Eliza 
Edna 
Eliza 
Ella 
Esmeralda 
Etta 
Eva 
Elodia 
Elora
Franchesca 
Fiona 
Freya
Felicia
Gabriella 
Galatea 
Georgia 
Golda 
Greta 
Georgiana 
Helena
Hanna 
Henrietta 
Honora 
Isabella 
Iantha 
India 
Isadora 
Isla 
Jada 
Jessa
Jessenia 
Kiara 
Kara 
Kira 
Katia 
Kaia 
Kala 
Kalila 
Keira
Kayla
Katrina 
Lucia 
Lucinda 
Layla/Leila
Leia
Lola 
Luna 
Lavinia 
Leora 
Lila 
Liza 
Louisa 
Lilia
Leona
Melina 
Marissa
Mia/Mya
Milla 
Millia
Matilda 
Micheala 
Narcissa 
Neala 
Nelia 
Neva 
Nora 
Odetta 
Ohanna 
Olivia 
Ophelia 
Paloma 
Pandora 
Rebecca 
Rena 
Renata 
Rowena 
Rosalia 
Safiya 
Savanna 
Shayla 
Sophia 
Samara
Sienna
Tameka 
Tia 
Tommaya 
Theodora 
Trisha 
Teresa 
Thora 
Tara
Tora
Trina
Valentina 
Venecia 
Verona 
Vita 
Victoria 
Xylia 
Zaila 
Zaira 
Zinnia 


x


----------



## millianaire

LoolaBear said:


> what about saying, 'well i like it so it can go on the list' and make a list of names you like, he likes and both like so youve got a selection for the future as you never know he may not like it now but if you do have a girl at some point he may take one look at her and think that its the only name that suits her and fall in love with the name.
> OH was like that when we named our little girl Kaydee. He wasnt too keen on it to begin with but when she was born he couldnt think of anything else that suited her. xx


yes i understand that, hopefully he changes his mind lol but i was more thinking i choose the girls name and he choices the boys name :) look at me go.... preplanning a boy now lol na we should both have a say in it i suppose but yes i will pick 3 names and so will he and he will pick them out of a bucket lol if worst comes to worst lol 

thankyou all for the suggestions though some loevly names... it really is quiet hard if you think about it lol


----------



## Phinners

Sandra


----------



## LoolaBear

millianaire said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> what about saying, 'well i like it so it can go on the list' and make a list of names you like, he likes and both like so youve got a selection for the future as you never know he may not like it now but if you do have a girl at some point he may take one look at her and think that its the only name that suits her and fall in love with the name.
> OH was like that when we named our little girl Kaydee. He wasnt too keen on it to begin with but when she was born he couldnt think of anything else that suited her. xx
> 
> 
> yes i understand that, hopefully he changes his mind lol but i was more thinking i choose the girls name and he choices the boys name :) look at me go.... preplanning a boy now lol na we should both have a say in it i suppose but yes i will pick 3 names and so will he and he will pick them out of a bucket lol if worst comes to worst lol
> 
> thankyou all for the suggestions though some loevly names... it really is quiet hard if you think about it lolClick to expand...

my problem is i like too many names! OH named our son and since then he says that just as long as the future children have a name within their name he likes then he doesnt mond what they are called so my two girls names for future reference have middle names that i know he likes and had chosen in the past and the boys names have two of his family names as middle names and i know he likes the first names so i get my way either way lol. x


----------



## MaisieRose

i have a Luciana and a Sophia :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## tashak88

Audrianna or Audrieanna.....(don't know if anyone has mentioned this name...) (pronounced audrey-anna)


----------



## VintageLace

I can really only think of the name Vera. Well that hasn't been mentioned yet that is.


----------



## kristenpants

We're thinking about Mika if we have a girl. Pronounced Mee-ka


----------



## Virginia

Adillea (ad-deal-ee-yuh)
Alexandra
Alexandria
Virginia haha:)


----------



## millianaire

wow they are all very nice name guys some are beautiful im really torn between some of them... so hard really to think of the one you really want until the babies here :) but thankyou all been loads of help keep sugestions coming xx


----------

